# Husqvarna Parts Support



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Husqvarna 926E showed up Today with a Broken Cable that Controls the Chute Rotation. Not a Very Good System, and Even Worse When the Cable is NLA.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Give me the Ariens older setup any day …. the 3/8 inch rod, with the spiral cog gear and the universal knuckles.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might have to check into a generic automotive manual choke cable or something from a bicycle ?? I hate NLA :icon_cussing_black:
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=choke+cable+universal&t=chromentp&atb=v185-1&ia=shopping
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=bicycle+brake+cable&ref=bnav_search_go

.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've Run into NLA Parts issues with Husqvarna in the Past, so it's No Surprise. It's Not My Machine, It's One I gave to a Neighbor a couple years ago for a Housewarming Gift. I removed the worm, and He can now Manually Move the Chute, and He's OK with that for a Temporary Solution.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

seems like another hope to find one on ebay,


----------

